# Stitch pain



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear Emilycaitlin,

I wonder if u can shed some light for me.
Since yesterday morning (and possibly the night before) I've had a strange stitch like pain on my right side. It's at the bottom of my ribcage but higher than my ovary.

It hurts when I take a deep breath and if I prod the area I can also feel the pain it's not sharp but quite uncomfortable. It's at the same level as my waist....is this normal/common?? I am 5 wks and 5 days pregnant.

Thank you!

T xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's hard to say without seeing you, but all your ligaments and muscles soften in pregnancy so it may just be them pulling a bit. Try not to prod too much as that will make it more uncomfortable, but if it gets a lot worse, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## TMP (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you Emilycaitlin, 
I stupidly keep prodding it to see if I can figure out it's origin and of course it feels a little worse. I won't be prodding again!

Thanks for your help.

Tx


----------

